

Real-time visualization of DDoS attacks - hammock
http://map.ipviking.com/?_ga=1.147868727.1801181418.1403702171

======
circuitslave
This would look great on a big screen in an ops center. Not taking anything
away from DAEDALUS though - and glad to see it mentioned, it has that slick
Ghost in the Shell interface.

------
alialkhatib
This is really cool. In the same space (ie real-time visualization of DDoS
attacks) is DAEDALUS-VIZ, although I don't know if/where it was implemented
for people to watch.

------
wkdown
While this looks cool, what is a practical application of this?

